# Watch all 10 episodes of TRANSPARENT on Amazon Instant Video for free today only



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Watch all 10 episodes of TRANSPARENT on Amazon Instant Video for free today only. No membership required.

Go to your Amazon Instants video Smart TV app and enter the code http://www.amazon.com/mytv to get instant access on your TV.

Of watch on your computer if you like.

Very good series.

Enjoy!

-Robert


----------

